# UFO



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ho ascoltato la sua storia oggi pomeriggio durante il programma "Ricomincio da qui" della D'Eusanio e sono rimasta scioccata.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pier_Fortunato_Zanfretta

Wikipedia in questo caso è abbastanza fedele al racconto fatto dallo stesso Zanfretta oggi pomeriggio.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mi ci mancava terrorizzarmi per un rapimento alieno...grazie Giusy!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi ci mancava terrorizzarmi per un rapimento alieno...grazie Giusy!


 
Pardon!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma Vere, hai letto? Che ne pensi?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

non penso....penso esistano altri mondi (mi auguro migliori di questo), ma ai rapimenti alieni ci ho sempre creduto poco.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (16 Ottobre 2008)

una mia amica (normalissima, lareata in psicologia), mi ha confessato di essere stata rapitta dagli alieni. da allora riesce a guarire la gente con le mani (opinabile) e non invecchia (questo è vero. ha quasi 40 anni e ne dinostra 22).


----------



## Old geisha (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso....penso esistano altri mondi (mi auguro migliori di questo), ma ai rapimenti alieni ci ho sempre creduto poco.


io ne ho la prova !!!!!!!!!! mio marito è indubbiamente stato rapito e me l'hanno restituito senza parte del cervello!!!!!!


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> una mia amica (normalissima, lareata in psicologia), mi ha confessato di essere stata rapitta dagli alieni. da allora riesce a guarire la gente con le mani (opinabile) e non invecchia (questo è vero. ha quasi 40 anni e ne dinostra 22).


 
mi vengono i brividi!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> una mia amica (normalissima, lareata in psicologia), mi ha confessato di essere stata rapitta dagli alieni. da allora riesce a guarire la gente con le mani (opinabile) e non invecchia (questo è vero. h*a quasi 40 anni e ne dinostra 22*).


dai Insonne. 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Questa mi sa di MIO CUGGINO MIO CUGGINOOOOO!

Pero' conosco un sacco di 22enni che ne dimostrano 40....!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io ne ho la prova !!!!!!!!!! mio marito è indubbiamente stato rapito e me l'hanno restituito senza parte del cervello!!!!!!


dici che non era così da subito?!?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> una mia amica (normalissima, lareata in psicologia), mi ha confessato di essere stata rapitta dagli alieni. da allora riesce a guarire la gente con le mani (opinabile) e non invecchia (questo è vero. ha quasi 40 anni e ne dinostra 22).



Si chiamano pranoterapia e Botox


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io ne ho la prova !!!!!!!!!! mio marito è indubbiamente stato rapito e me l'hanno restituito senza parte del cervello!!!!!!


 Anche mio marito.


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Quasi tutti i mariti prima o poi vengono rapiti dagli alieni... che gli rubano il cervello!


----------



## Iris (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i mariti prima o poi vengono rapiti dagli alieni... che gli rubano il cervello!


 
Ma secondo me gli alieni non trovano niente da rubare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i mariti prima o poi vengono rapiti dagli alieni... che gli rubano il cervello!


 Se ti postassi una foto di chi dico io ...penseresti a un'aliena davvero!


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ti postassi una foto di chi dico io ...penseresti a un'aliena davvero!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Ottobre 2008)

conosco quella canzone. A parte che io sono il più grande scettico del pianeta e ci sono 10000 modi di suggestionare qualcuno facendogli credere di guarirlo con le mani. 

però il fatto che sta tizia non invecchia è vero. non si è mai fatta botox o stronzate varie.

mi confessò che una sera mentre era a letto si è trovata attorno gli ometti verdi. poi si è addormentata e non ricorda più niente. dalla mattina dopo non invecchia. (mah?!?!)





Verena67 ha detto:


> dai Insonne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Ottobre 2008)

,,, a proposito....

lo sapete come si chiama il fotografo degli Ufo ?

U'Fotografo !!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (17 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ...mi confessò che una sera mentre era a letto si è trovata attorno gli ometti verdi. poi si è addormentata e non ricorda più niente...


Embè?

A me quando ero più giovane succedeva quasi tutte le sere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque ci tengo a dire che uno degli episodi avvenne a 4/5 km da casa mia. Precisamente in loc. Piancarnese.

Pensavo di portarci Napo una sera e lasciarlo lì.


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*e comunque...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ti postassi una foto di chi dico io ...penseresti a un'aliena davvero!


 
... siamo certi che alle aliene interessi il cervello??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*ecco brava...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Embè?
> 
> A me quando ero più giovane succedeva quasi tutte le sere...
> 
> ...


 
... e quello te li porta a casa per una bicchierata e una spaghettata!
mah.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> conosco quella canzone. A parte che io sono il più grande scettico del pianeta e ci sono 10000 modi di suggestionare qualcuno facendogli credere di guarirlo con le mani.
> 
> però il fatto che sta tizia non invecchia è vero. non si è mai fatta botox o stronzate varie.
> 
> mi confessò che una sera mentre era a letto si è trovata attorno gli ometti verdi. poi si è addormentata e non ricorda più niente. dalla mattina dopo non invecchia. (mah?!?!)


La febbre alta fa brutti effetti...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... siamo certi che alle aliene interessi il cervello???
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  quelle str***!!!!


----------



## Old geisha (17 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> conosco quella canzone. A parte che io sono il più grande scettico del pianeta e ci sono 10000 modi di suggestionare qualcuno facendogli credere di guarirlo con le mani.
> 
> però il fatto che sta tizia non invecchia è vero. non si è mai fatta botox o stronzate varie.
> 
> mi confessò che una sera mentre era a letto si è trovata attorno gli ometti verdi. poi si è addormentata e non ricorda più niente. dalla mattina dopo non invecchia. (mah?!?!)


cari insonne mio zio è morto a 86 anni con tutti i suoi denti!!!!!!!!!! fino ad un anno fa' sembrava un ragazzino........ per piacere!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Ottobre 2008)

La mia carta di credito e' stata rapita dagli alieni questo pomeriggio


----------



## La Lupa (17 Ottobre 2008)

> ... e quello te li porta a casa per una bicchierata e una spaghettata!
> mah....
> 
> 
> ...


Io pensavo più a una cosa del tipo:


_TOC TOC..._

chi è?

... Siamo gli alieni signora

_rrrrssssrrr (porta che si apre)_
_flash su gruppetto di alieni con Napo al centro sorridente_

.. l'ha scordato lei questo?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

ve la ricordate la canzone della vanoni??

io quando entro in casa col pilù canto:

_eccoci, noi due bellissimi...._


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho ascoltato la sua storia oggi pomeriggio durante il programma "Ricomincio da qui" della D'Eusanio e sono rimasta scioccata.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pier_Fortunato_Zanfretta
> 
> Wikipedia in questo caso è abbastanza fedele al racconto fatto dallo stesso Zanfretta oggi pomeriggio.


Con tutto il rispetto per i Metronotte:
Dove abitavo fino a qualche anno fa, di fronte a casa c'era una banca. Fuori, ripeto, fuori, stava ore ed ore un Metronotte-Vigilantes-Guardia Giurata, per tutta la durata d'apertura della banca stessa.
D'inverno, tra il gelo, la neve, le nebbie, questo tizio andava spesso al bar. Per riscaldarsi, alternava caffè ai 'bianchi'. E all'ora di pranzo, cambari cool bianco. Pensavamo fosse rosso, in viso, per il freddo. Infatti, le rigide temperature camuffavano l'alcol nelle vene.
Non vorrei che il metronotte in questione, sempre con rispetto, non sia stata guardia giurata per una banca per un'intera stagione invernale.
Airforever


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non penso....penso esistano altri mondi (mi auguro migliori di questo), ma ai rapimenti alieni ci ho sempre creduto poco.


 Quoto


----------

